# Transfert de photos sur pc sans cable usb?



## spyro56 (25 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

j'ai régulièrement besoin de transferer des photos sur un PC (Windows 10/11) au travail, je ne peu pas utiliser de cordon pour une raison X.
Je ne peu pas passer par le cloud (Fastidieux) et PC utiliser par plusieurs personne.
je cherchait plutot une applic gratuite qui pourrait le faire ?

Merci


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Novembre 2021)

spyro56 a dit:


> j'ai régulièrement besoin de transferer des photos sur un PC (Windows 10/11) au travail, je ne peux pas utiliser de cordon pour une raison X.
> Je ne peu pas passer par le cloud (Fastidieux)


C'est l'instant X : 



(Fastidieux) : demande un OS personnalisé


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2021)

Je ne vois pas ce qu'une application pourrait faire si tu ne peux ni te connecter physiquement au PC ni passer par le cloud (donc je suppose internet).

Si c'était un Mac, je t'aurais conseillé Airplay. Mais là, un PC, je ne sais pas.


----------



## spyro56 (25 Novembre 2021)

J'ai quand meme accés au même reseau wifi, donc c'est possible via un ip par exemple, mais 
c'est un peu galere j'ai besoin de quelques choses de simple, et il existe des applic pour ca.
Je pensais juste que quelqu'un ici aurais eu a utiliser la même chose


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2021)

Personnellement je ne connais pas d'application compatibles PC qui permettent de transfère des images via WIFI. As tu des noms ?


----------



## spyro56 (26 Novembre 2021)

tu a des choses comme ca et il en existe pleins du genre...https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/apple-store/id364901807?mt=8


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
passer par un cloud est quand meme aisé. D'autant que tu as un accès internet. Par exemple DropBox tu glisses dedans depuis le mac et hop c'est dans le pc. Je ne vois pas plus simple.


----------



## Gwen (26 Novembre 2021)

J’ai en effet l’app document mais je ne vois pas comment elle envois les photos sur PC.


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2021)

spyro56 a dit:


> tu a des choses comme ca et il en existe pleins du genre


Ben non, ton application n'est valable que pour un iPad ou iPhone. Sinon, regarde du coté de chez Microsoft... ah ben non Photos Compagnon est abandonné !


----------



## spyro56 (26 Novembre 2021)

Compagnion est abandonné oui...c'était en soit l'ideal.
Pour Documents on en parlait deja a l'époque ici : https://www.igen.fr/app-store/2018/...t-sans-fil-de-fichiers-entre-liphone-et-le-pc aujourd'hui c'est encore plus facile...mais franchement pas envie de depenser des sous surtout que c'est pour le pro et que je ne serai pas rembourser 

@Powerdom oui Dropbox, mais comparé a un simple *Bluetooth *ca reste bcp plus de manip, et tu oublie qu'on parle d'un PC qui est utilisé par plusieurs personne, faut rentrer les identifiants a chaque fois a condition de s'en rappeler et de ne pas oublier de les supprimer en partant, rien que cela c'est contraignant.

C'est un PC qui est dans un pole technique et il m'arrive d'y déposer des photos... et les techniciens n'on que ce PC.
Si c'était mon perso au pro je me poserai pas cette question


----------

